# 11/21 - 8:00 PM: Official Game Thread - Bulls @ Nuggets (CSN Chicago)



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

*@*







































*


Chicago Bulls (3-7) @ Denver Nuggets (4-4)
8:00 PM Central
Game # 11
TV:* Comcast Sportsnet Chicago
*Radio:*105.9 FM

​
*PROBABLE STARTERS*

*BULLS*

    
*Chris Duhon | Kirk Hinrich | Luol Deng | Andres Nocioni | Ben Wallace*

Bench: Sefolosha, Gordon, Brown, Thomas, Allen, Griffin, Kryaphka, Sweetney


*NUGGETS*

    
*Andre Miller |  JR Smith | Carmelo Anthony | Eduardo Najera | Marcus Camby*

Key Reserves: Boykins, Smith, Diawara, Evans​

Team Leaders:
*Pts - Deng (16.8) | Anthony (31.0)
Reb - Wallace (9.7) | Camby (10.8)
Ast - Hinrich (5.8) | Miller (8.8)*

Notes:
- Bulls have lost 4 in a row with the most recent coming to the Lakers last Sunday night.
- The Nuggets are coming off a 117-109 win over the Raptors Saturday night.
- Kenyon Martin is out for the year and Nene missed his 4th straight game Saturday
- The Bulls win in Denver last year was their first since 1998.
- Carmelo Anthony averages 27.8 ppg, 6.5 rpg, and 2.7 apg in his career against the Bulls
- The Bulls are a week away from their first home game in over two weeks
- We haven't won since I last made a game thread, so yeah 

I’ll be interested if JR Smith comes out with something to prove. There should also be good match-ups at every position


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

We need a win badly.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This is supposed to be an "easy" win. But knowing the Bulls, NOTHING comes easy. I just hope they can get out of the gate quickly, and take advantage of Kenyon not being in the line-up.

Looks like a W, but with these guys, you can NEVER tell.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bump.

I am going to guarantee a win for the first time ever. Put it in the books.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I am normally optimistic, but you guys are more optimistic than me lol, don't see this or Denver as easy at all. Maybe scoring won't be as big an issue, but hopefully our D can keep up


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Easy Bulls Loss. EBL

Denver 109
Chicago 83


The Denver offense and the altitude take the win from a struggling Bulls team.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

has ben shaved his eyebrows? :raised_ey


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> Easy Bulls Loss. EBL


If you are a Bulls fan I truely feel sorry for you.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Is that a pic of Sweetney playing D?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

**** THAT!!

I'm predicting a bulls blowout win on the road by 17.

Gordon goes nuts. 33, 7, and 6.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Some pathetic interior D.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

duhon's lack of defense will take him out of the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is unbelievable. Every made shot by Denver is a layup/dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Announcers, regarding Thomas: "They've advised him not to shoot the ball every time he touches it"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I am seeing Gordon at the point.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon looks very aggressive so far. I see a big night.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone have a radio link?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Looking like crap...AGAIN


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If Melo warms up a little, he might score 82 against us by himself.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we look good tonight. except for letting the nuggets score so easy in the paint


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon, 4 minutes, 4 points.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Who is getting deep fried by Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas sucks.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That shot by Tyrus was hideous


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Who is getting deep fried by Carmelo Anthony?


Nocioni that I've seen so far. Melo just fakes toward the hole and Noc steps back one step and there's a made jumper.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bad things keep happening with Tyrus's name attached to them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Tyrus Thomas sucks.


p-p-p-p-p-p potential

Get your season tickets to watch it!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thomas sits. Good.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Thomas sits. Good.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jr smith siting


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Scores tied. But only becasue Carmello is sitting.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> Scores tied. But only becasue Carmello is sitting.


I thought Luol's play had something to do with the run. :biggrin: How bout that alley oop? Wow.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I wouldn't play Chris Duhon another minute.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> I thought Luol's play had something to do with the run. :biggrin: How bout that alley oop? Wow.



Yeah thats true. Good Point. 

will we ever see the line-up of KH/BG/LD/TT/BW


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Getting tired of the Carrying.

And who is getting lit up by JR Smith?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man I wish we could get a scorer like Smith on our team...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Getting tired of the Carrying.
> 
> And who is getting lit up by JR Smith?


Hinrich.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The past seasons, Hinrich has been extremely good at guarding SGs, and has even guarded SFs in a pinch (3 guard lineup). I'm not seeing that he's able to guard the big guards at all anymore.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng has 20 points at the half by driving and moving at all times  Hope he doesn't disappear in the 2nd half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

55 all at half. Denver doesn't seem to play a lick of defense.

Deng is looking like a real stud out there.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

What a half by Luol. 

The nuggets defense is beyond wretched, I expect the Bulls will be taking it to the bucket early and often in the second half. BG or Kirk have to start making buckets. Wallace needs to get a couple more boards from Camby, 10 at half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with 15 rebounds and 7 points with 5:45 left in the game. Hornets up big against Miami.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler with 15 rebounds and 7 points with 5:45 left in the game. Hornets up big against Miami.


From the parts of this game that I've seen, this has been like a Chandler in 2005 game -- he's just dominating things defensively.

Oh well.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

How does Nene look? Is he even playing? Some people had him #1 on their FA wish list this year. 

I remember last year's game at Denver. Gordon dropped over 30 and Tyson had the game-saving block on Melo to end the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> From the parts of this game that I've seen, this has been like a Chandler in 2005 game -- he's just dominating things defensively.
> 
> Oh well.


Seems like they got the Chicago out of him.

:biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler with 15 rebounds and 7 points with 5:45 left in the game. Hornets up big against Miami.


He's not a bull. I don't care.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> He's not a bull. I don't care.


OK

Tyrus Thomas 0-2, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 1 block, 0 points in 6 minutes.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

nice start to the 3rd quarter so far...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OK
> 
> Tyrus Thomas 0-2, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 1 block, 0 points in 6 minutes.


That's better.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk with the three!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with a nice steal and finish...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Here we go, Bulls getting whatever they want as expected, and now D starting to tighten up


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> From the parts of this game that I've seen, this has been like a Chandler in 2005 game -- he's just dominating things defensively.
> 
> Oh well.


But we've got PJ Brown. Look how much NOK has gone in the tank now that PJ and his intangibles are missing. :clown:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> But we've got PJ Brown. Look how much NOK has gone in the tank now that PJ and his intangibles are missing. :clown:


How about this observation. No PJ Brown - DNP CD. Bulls are playing their best basketball on the trip.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OK
> 
> Tyrus Thomas 0-2, 1 rebound, 1 steal, 1 block, 0 points in 6 minutes.


Whilst we're quoting stats

Ben Gordon 1-5 
But 7-7 from the FT line and 4 assists.
When his shot isn't dropping it good to see him getting to the line and creating for others.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls perfect from the line until Wallace gets 2 FTs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> *Whilst *we're quoting stats
> 
> Ben Gordon 1-5
> But 7-7 from the FT line and 4 assists.
> When his shot isn't dropping it good to see him getting to the line and creating for others.



You've been reading too many of Sham's posts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> Whilst we're quoting stats
> 
> Ben Gordon 1-5
> But 7-7 from the FT line and 4 assists.
> When his shot isn't dropping it good to see him getting to the line and creating for others.


_Whilst _we're quoting stats...

JR Smith 9-17, 2 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 20 points.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

nevermind.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Man they taunt a lot. At least take the lead first


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing 3 guards (Hinrich, Gordon, Sefalosha) and Denver's making a run.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Makes me sick, let them right back in the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.

Bulls playing a zone, JR Smith nails the 3 after an offensive board (2nd chance). Bulls up 2.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Good job getting rid of JR Smith you moron Pax


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3rd play in the sequence that Allen takes the shot and misses. I spoke too soon. JR hits a 3 at the buzzer and now the Bulls are down 1.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

we shoulda kept smith.........damn


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Who the hell is gurading JR SMith?????????


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Gahh, crappy end to the quarter. Their pace starts to control the game and the D disappears


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

and Chandler!



He had 18 boards tomite!

Pax Blows on those!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

C'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's going on??????????????

This is getting bad, and quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> and Chandler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't care about Chandler since he's not a Bull anymore.

:biggrin:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Man the NBA is a joke.

Tech on Kirk for bouncing the ball up. WOW


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls blew a 13 point lead in that quarter.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 3rd play in the sequence that Allen takes the shot and misses. I spoke too soon. JR hits a 3 at the buzzer and now the Bulls are down 1.


Why is MALIK allen shooting so much. ****IN PASS THE BALL YOU *****!!!!


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

I do,since he is a rebounding beast and we can't buy one!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BTW, this is the 3rd time this trip I've heard the opposing announcers say Wallace looks disinterested.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What the hell, slow down guys.

3 guys don't guard him and can't even get the rebound, boy things change quick

Agree with the TV guys, were playing smart before, you can easily drive against these guys


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Why is MALIK allen shooting so much. ****IN PASS THE BALL YOU *****!!!!


Heh.. It's skiles' pick and pop play. He's supposed to shoot it. And he's had like 3 touches, but 3 shots (misses).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The play that turned it around, IMO, was Wallace missing our 1st FT of the game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Gordon hits 9 straight from the line and somehow misses one to give us a lead. Then takes a stupid 3.

Godddddd


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That play right there just shows how Ben Wallace has to try and pick up everyone else's slack, and it's not possible to help for everyone and play your own man.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I just realized something -- this J.R. Smith isn't the same guy we traded, is it?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm getting really REALLY tired of seeing ben gordon go 1-7, 1-8, 1-9, and 1-10. :curse: :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng got his first bucket of the 2nd half just now (awesome dish from Gordon)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I just realized something -- this J.R. Smith isn't the same guy we traded, is it?


We traded JR Smith? !!!

Sefalosha is better.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

y isnt pj brown playing????


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Wake Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Linas Kleiza with a dumb shot there; Kirk's heating up...


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

the score board said OT instead of 4th for a min. haha i was like its OT already?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich heats up, and the bulls are still in it - they're up 87-86.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Seems like we go through about a 15 minute stretch, where our players go loopy and start trying to do tings that they simply are unable to do. :curse:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

This team cannot stop penetration to save their lives.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow.

Hinrich gets his shot blocked. So he complains to the ref. Meanwhile, the Nuggets get a fast break at the other end and score and the foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Christ, the Nuggets go on a little run so it's time for Ben Gordon to build a brick house with ridiculous shots every time he touches.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hinrich gets his shot blocked. So he complains to the ref. Meanwhile, the Nuggets get a fast break at the other end and score and the foul.


Unjibby.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

stop trying to be the hero geez. pass it


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We will not win this game because we lack that go-to man. Its tough to win the way we play. IMO we need to trade for a go-to man.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damn that ball sticks to wallaces hand like glue


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

hack a Wallace in effect!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Is it just me or does it seem like every (literal) bounce of the ball has gone the Nuggets way?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon slaps it away from JR. JR gets it back, then Gordon draws the foul. Bulls can't convert at the other end, though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> hack a Wallace in effect!


He got the ball and went for a hook shot. Immediate foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are getting the kind of stops they need to win. They have to convert on the opportunities.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

When playing the Bulls, all you need is a jersey and you can be like MIKE.......

Dampier, and now JR


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace looking good!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Nocioni playing dumb and out of control on both ends.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

finally a shot by BG


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon doing the nash thing. Uses the pick to get a big man on hiim and then shoots over him.

Bulls are still in this.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This game has been very frustrating.

JR Smith tonight looks much better than anyone thought. Paxson MADE A HUGE MISTAKE with the JR SMITH giveaway. Griffin gives us nothing. And with Gordon sucking worse than a..insert sucking thought, JR would have been nice for offense.

Don't tell me his D sucks, cuase every Bulls D has suucked.

Gordon is not giving us nearly what we we need from him. A seventh of the season is done and he's been trade bait or 6th man at best.

very disappointing.

Hope we pull this one out.

O for the entire road trip is gonna suck.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I thought I loved this team...but then once the losing started I realized that all I loved was the winning, because right now I hate them.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon doing the nash thing. Uses the pick to get a big man on hiim and then shoots over him.
> 
> Bulls are still in this.


Lawler's Law -- first to 100 wins.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh lord this has gotten ugly...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's over.

The JR Smith show.

Announcers "AND CHICAGO TRADED HIM TO DENVER."

Geez.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This loss is on Skiles. He inexplicably took BOTH Deng and Noce out in the 3rd when everything was going right for us. The time was ripe for us to put a foot on their throats and try to get a 20 point lead. BUT HE TAKES 2 OF OUR BEST PLAYERS OUT and plugs in Thabo and Malik Allen w/ 5 ****ing minutes left in the QTR! Every offensive possession after there on featured Kirk overdribbling and Malik Allen missing jumper after jumper. I still can't believe Skiles made that move. Knowing what a horrible 4th qtr team we are. Knowing how tough it is for us to score points. How the **** could he have made such a mistake?

And where the HELL is Sham who said JR Smith couldn't do anything? He looks 5x more talented than anyone on our team. Think we could've used a normal sized SG w/ an all round offensive game?

PAXILES could've have looked bigger morons tonight.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ballgame


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

What A Slap In Pax Face!


*****slap


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Game, Bulls lose...AGAIN

So ****ing disheartening.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

JR showing Paxson he made a foolish move.

Can we swap back?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

That hurts.

Pax you went overkill this offseason. 

Is the season salvagable?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wow a 3 and a dunk. looks like we lost. this sucks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Lawler's Law -- first to 100 wins.


LOL.. Just thinking that if Thomas develops as we hope, he might be as good as Smith (is tonight)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm going to go out on a limb here -- 

Tyson Chandler would have been a much better player for the Bulls this year than P.J. Brown.

J.R. Smith would have been a much better player for the Bulls this year than whatever it was dumping him gained us. Adrian Griffin? Andre Barrett? I don't even know.

Does anyone want to argue these points? I know some did -- passionately! -- as recently as last week.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We need to go after KG


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> LOL.. Just thinking that if Thomas develops as we hope, he might be as good as Smith (is tonight)



Thomas will never be the offensive threat JR SMith is. However, Thomas is already better than Smith on the defensive side.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hahah seriously, why did we ditch Smith for Griffin again?

Oh yea because of Griffins great veteran presence


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Oh lord this has gotten ugly...


You can update your jersey records now.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

y do we always have stupid turnovers and the other team doesnt....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

two posession game with 40 seconds left.

Denver to the FT line.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

GORDON SUCKS so far. You step out of bounds?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

He's dead, Jim.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here --
> 
> Tyson Chandler would have been a much better player for the Bulls this year than P.J. Brown.
> 
> ...


We couldn't have had both Tyson Chandler and JR Smith......


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Taking off my bulls fan hat for a moment, you've got to give J.R his due tonight, the best way to get back at a team that traded you is lighting them up.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bear Down! Chicago Bears!
Make every play clear the way to victory!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

This team just isn't that good it seems sadly. They have too many stretches during games where the team does nothing right. I still think they might compete for home court in the playoffs, but all that preseason contender stuff was ducktales.

Big Ben with another game where he puts forth the sort of performance we'd hope from him, yet we still get outrebounded handily. I'd very much like to not see Malik Allen not out on the floor if its at all possible. Give us more Tyrus, give us some Veek-tor. Has Skiles given up on PJ already?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> Taking off my bulls fan hat for a moment, you've got to give J.R his due tonight, the best way to get back at a team that traded you is lighting them up.


Yup. I actually don't think he would have worked out here in any case, but that was as big an FU game as you'll ever see.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon has 10 Q4 points.

This game is NOT over.

Bulls used up 11 seconds on the clock before Gordon got his 3 pointer off, though.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I love the part of the game with about a minute to play where we show more effort than we have shown the entire game and try to extend it as much as possible hoping the other team misses a free throw and we hit some threes. this is truly the way games are meant to be won.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kirkisgod said:


> I love the part of the game with about a minute to play where we show more effort than we have shown the entire game and try to extend it as much as possible hoping the other team misses a free throw and we hit some threes. this is truly the way games are meant to be won.


We got 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> We got 'em right where we want 'em


We've had enough practice with it on this road trip alone.

Dallas, Houston, and LA


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stop the dribbling, Kirk. You burned 12 seconds off the clock.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

J.R. Smith is definintely upset at the bulls....I've seen him alot this year but he's playing with the most passion and fun I've seen in a long time from hiim...

I actually ok'd a J.R. Smith/Sefolosha backcourt while trading Gordon for a big....nobody liked the idea tho

"say no to smith, he's too immature, etc."

That kid looked like one of the best SG's in the nba tonight...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's really over this time.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dude y did we give diawara 2 points. some no name punk


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

A solid offensive showing but another mediocre defensive performance. Too bad we can't get both clicking on the same night.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

At least we gave them a scare. Good game guys. All that matters is you guys tried hard and had fun out there. Maybe next time! 

Does it matter that we have fought back to "scare" four teams on this road trip. Oh, no? 0-5? Loss is still a loss? Well when you put it that way.......


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea wats up w the dancing around/under the basket all the time. nobody in the nba does that except us


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

GOD DAMN IT!

We suck, and no amount of sugar-coating is going to cover up the truth.

I hate this team for losing 4-straight, but god damn it, Denver sucks, and all the scrubs probably had like all-star performances.

As far as I care, the Bulls are done for now.

And I'm done, too. The next time I post of this board, the Bulls will be struggling around .500 in March.

I can't take this type of losing, because EVERYONE'S TO BLAME. So I'm done typing. See you in the playoffs, when we get outplayed and lose in the first round!!!!



GO BULLS!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Its evident to me that we need not one, but TWO consolidation trades.

We need to unload TWO small forwards, AND we need some consistency at SG.

Kevin Durant, HERE WE COME!!!

(yeah I know, he's another SF. But I'd trade everyone on this team for him straight up RIGHT NOW).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng had 20 points at half, and finished with 22. Call that a disappearing act. He kept us in the game for the half, though.

Nocioni was 6-15 but with 11 rebounds.

Gordon was 4-14 with 7 assists and 19 points.

Hinrich was the man. 28 points, 8 assists.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> GOD DAMN IT!
> 
> We suck, and no amount of sugar-coating is going to cover up the truth.
> 
> ...


FYI 

Bulls have lost 5 straight and 8 of the last 10.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I knew trading JR Smith was a huge mistake. Somebody needs to bump that thread! Most of us were rightly criticizing the move while some were busy trashing JR's character. But I currently see an athletic 2-guard w/ multiple skills and someone who would've given us infinitely more than whatever garbage we got in return. 

WHY PAX, WHY???


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Having Ben, Luol & Noc for 3 years now...I'd say this would be a good of time as any to make the "trade"....I also think, although we have a core full of GOOD talents, none are truely GREAT talents, wh ich is why we aren't winning....

We got a bunch of hardworking, smart & passionate, good jib type players, but we have nOOOO killers besides Ben Wallace IMO.....We need some SCORER's....The core is a BIT better and u hate to see em go....but let's get some CONSISTENT threats, PLEASE...

Ps, THANKS pax for not paying CHris Wilcox 60mill but ya messed up big time on JR


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> FYI
> 
> Bulls have lost 5 straight and 8 of the last 10.


FYI

BULLS SUCK. I HATE THIS TEAM. WITHOUT A STAR, THIS TEAM IS DOOMED TO MEDIOCRITY. WHETHER ANYONE BELIEVE ME OR NOT, IT'S TRUE!!!!



Sorry for all caps, but I'm so angry at this team that I could really say a lot worse, but I'm trying not to.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Having Ben, Luol & Noc for 3 years now...I'd say this would be a good of time as any to make the "trade"....I also think, although we have a core full of GOOD talents, none are truely GREAT talents, wh ich is why we aren't winning....
> 
> We got a bunch of hardworking, smart & passionate, good jib type players, but we have nOOOO killers besides Ben Wallace IMO.....We need some SCORER's....The core is a BIT better and u hate to see em go....but let's get some CONSISTENT threats, PLEASE...
> 
> Ps, THANKS pax for not paying CHris Wilcox 60mill but ya messed up big time on JR


Cosign


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> FYI
> 
> BULLS SUCK. I HATE THIS TEAM. WITHOUT A STAR, THIS TEAM IS DOOMED TO MEDIOCRITY. WHETHER ANYONE BELIEVE ME OR NOT, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey at least you can still summon that anger. The dissapointment has taken too much out of me for all that.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

And another thing. I can't stand it anymore. We have no star, and it sucks just watching us play hard, but not get any results. I don't care if they play great during the second half of the season, because there's no one on this team that will ever be a great player, except for Wallace. EVERYONE ELSE SUCKS!


I'm gonna start following a team that actually has talent and can win in this league. Sorry, but this team is dead to me right now.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

When you think about it, this team has some good potential and a very large upside, and could be good in 3-4 years. 

That was supposed to be this year you say? Tell that to 3-8


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Either the players didn't execute or Skiles gave this game away. All the Bulls had to do was continue to take the ball to the basket, and not turn the ball over. Bulls got out hustled again. Where last year hustle was a strong suit the are getting out worked night in and night out. Maybe if Gordon's pt was cut in half and he would come out of the gates with a sense of urgency. Hinrich and Duhon didn't go to the hot Luol almost the whole second half. Really just a sickening loss, it was the Bulls to lose and they did.
Thank god this trip is over.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I had a feeling before this game Smith was going to have a great game against us. And unfortunally it happened.

I hated that trade when it happened, now it just pisses me off. If anybody deserves the blame for this specific loss it's Paxson for not even giving Smith a shot with the Bulls.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I wonder if Denver would even trade Smith for Gordon. 

I'm not sure if it's what I just ate but I am just sick, sick damn it. I think I need to take this next game off.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, *Wynn! *

Do you think the Bulls might ever win another game?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

JR drops 36 against the Bulls. I am sick to my stomach.

(In my rational head I still realize that JR wouldn't have gotten as much burn with the Bulls... wouldn't have had Miller/Anthony flanking him at the 1/3... wouldn't have as long a leash to shoot his way out of slumps... might have sulked into anonymity on the pine... would have brought back Jalen's matador defense.... hasn't broke 40% in any of the previous 4 games before this... etc, etc.)

But damn.... 36 for a career high. That's how you light up a former team. I use the word 'former' loosely because he never had a chance with the Bulls. Can't help but think he might have had some place on this current team. If nothing else, a three point gunner and occasional dunker in garbage minutes. Bleh.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The reason JR Smith isn't a Bull is the PaxSkiles ideology.

Scott Skiles would not deal with JR Smith.

For the Nuggets, he drops 36.

Skiles is the coaching embodiment of the Paxson vision.

This roster is the Paxson vision.


At some point is gets ridiculous. We're undersized and jibby while JR Smith tattoos us for 36 and Chandler rips down 18 boards in 30 minutes. PJ is collecting dust at the end of the bench. 

Sigh. Its been a long, long wait for this year. The cancers were supposedly removed. The Cap Space was painfully built up and supposedly capitalized on. We even lucked out a couple times. Imagine this team without Tyrus Thomas and Ben Wallace!!! :eek8: 


There are no more scapegoats on this squad that are not PaxSkiles hand picked jib players.

We can complain about the schedule and the road trip, but a contender needs to win some of these games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I know JR Smith would never have played a single minute for the Bulls if he stayed, but this is just hilarious.

If the Bulls had just kept him on the inactive list, they would have an extra win.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The fact that he couldn't get minutes here or would stay inactive is ridiculous.

Howard Eisley & two 2nd rounders?

The kid just ran THROUGH our starting backcourt and back-up's like NOTHING. To THIS day, he's the only former Bull that has TORCHED us and he wasn't even with us LONG enough to be that upset. I do remember a article where his father said he was excited about starting over in Chicago.

SMH


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> To THIS day, he's the only former Bull that has TORCHED us


Horace Grant torched us pretty good in the 1995 East semis.

Or are you referring only to PaxSkiles's castaways?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Horace Grant torched us pretty good in the 1995 East semis.
> 
> Or are you referring only to PaxSkiles's castaways?


PaxSkile's players


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hustle said:


> *I wonder if Denver would even trade Smith for Gordon. * I'm not sure if it's what I just ate but I am just sick, sick damn it. I think I need to take this next game off.


Not a chance...

JR Smith is a big 2 guard,BG is a small combo guard..

Also,as much as Karl downplays and moans about JR,players like Camby and Melo are wildly optomistic on his future.They think he has the potential to be one of the top Shooting guards in the league...

last night did nothing to dispell their beliefs...


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

truth said:


> Not a chance...
> 
> JR Smith is a big 2 guard,BG is a small combo guard..
> 
> ...


Coming from Camby and Carmelo, it inst' just big endorsement, don't you think? Camby and Carmelo aren't exactly model players in terms of jib. Of course, they would think JR would do good on NBA.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> This is supposed to be an "easy" win. But knowing the Bulls, NOTHING comes easy. I just hope they can get out of the gate quickly, and take advantage of Kenyon not being in the line-up.
> 
> Looks like a W, but with these guys, you can NEVER tell.



really? that was suppose to be an easy win? interesting...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

NugzFan said:


> really? that was suppose to be an easy win? interesting...


That's the point. The Nuggets aren't supposed to be on the Bulls level. But that's it. The Bulls always lose in easy games. Once again, they show how friggin bad this team is. I hate the Bulls now. I could care less about what happens. I hope they do good, but they always lose these easy games.

And they always will.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

why? we had a better record, we were at home, we were rested. how is that suppose to be an easy win? sure the bulls could have won (50-50 or so) but easy? i think you will feel better when you start giving your opponents a little more respect.


----------

